# 'Above the Clouds'. Monochrome watercolour painting



## petdan (Sep 27, 2016)

Today, 15th October, is White Cane Day, so over the next few days I'll display several works with that theme of blindness. 
Click on the link for the story behind the picture:
http://chris5565.deviantart.com/art/Above-the-Clouds-215062336


----------

